# Gallery Update: Audi Worthersee 2010 Show Photos Added



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A wrapup on our front page is due later today but we wanted to alert readers of an expansion of our 2010 Worthersee photo galleries. Specifically, hundreds of shots from contributors Russ Taylor and Joachim Naess tell an even more detailed story of Europe's biggest enthusiast show. Check them out via the link direct to the first page of new content below.

* Worthersee Photo Gallery *


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

Any more pics of that white a5 sportback? that looks gorgeous, is that the Michael Dick's one?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

No more shots from Worthersee but I believe it's Michael Dick's car and I first shot that car in Ingolstadt. Here's the link.

http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/g...que A5 Sportback at A50=Audi Forum Ingolstadt


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

[email protected];bt142 said:


> No more shots from Worthersee but I believe it's Michael Dick's car and I first shot that car in Ingolstadt. Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/g...que A5 Sportback at A50=Audi Forum Ingolstadt


Yesyes, i was just thinking if that's the same one, or smth new or different. Still the best looking A5 sportback i've ever seen.:thumbup:


----------

